# Error 19 (solved)



## Aistis (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello.

I have recently found about about FreeBSD and would really like to try it out, however I'm having quite a few difficulties. I'm currently using Linux, and am not really a poweruser (the hardest thing I have done is configured my USB audio through alsa.config and compiled a few programs like csound), so I'm starting to wonder if this a bit too much for me... Well anyway the problem:

I don't have a DVD ROM so I thought I would download the FreeBSD memstick.img (actually i have tried all of them), stick it in unetbootin and boot the installer. Well, it does boot, but when it gets past the first interface with options to boot as a multi or single user, i get an error 19 and the system asks me to enter a *mount root*. I have tried all the ufs:/dev/"listed options", the USB one gets an error and others are not compatible with the command as I understand (actually I'm not sure what the mount root command does). This was not the problem when I choose the default unetbootin option (the 8.0 FreeBSD version, as i understand it's only a boot file), but there as well, it asks me for ISO file, which I have no idea how to reach, as the host server or whatever was written, is not configured and when I choose the USB option, it says that no usb device was found, even though I booted from an USB. 

I tried 2 USB sticks with various methods, but nothing seems to work for me and on top of that, for some reason the system doesn't recognise my SSD drive. I really didn't want to waste anyone's time here, but would appreciated some help, as I'm running out of options.

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Error 19*

Do not expect unetbootin to support FreeBSD.  Many of those tools do not support FreeBSD, or assume it works the same as Linux, which it does not.  It is not necessary anyway.  dd on Linux can be used to write the image to the memory stick as shown in the FreeBSD instructions, although you will have to substitute the correct Linux device.  I suggest you back up your disks first, because it is easy to overwrite the wrong one.

After doing that, boot the memory stick again.  If it gives an error, copy the last few lines exactly and post them here.  Put them inside 
	
	



```
tags so the formatting is preserved.
```


----------



## Aistis (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Error 19*

Followed the instructions, used the `dd if=FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img of=/dev/sdc1 bs=64k` command with sudo, it wrote some strange hieroglyphics 1.9 GB in size, then I rebooted with the USB and got... a very quick Boot error message that faded into oblivion. Did I miss something?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Error 19*

Yes.  /dev/sdc1 is a partition.  The memory stick image has its own partitioning (lack of it, really), and should be written to the drive, /dev/sdc (assuming that is the memory stick).


----------



## Aistis (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Error 19*

Thanks! It works. However... after I press enter, when the installation asks me if I want to overwrite my SSD Kingston drive (which houses Ubuntu Studio), it says "pre-check failed" and then it defaults to my main HDD. What is a pre-check?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Error 19*

No idea.  Please post the exact message using code tags.


----------



## Aistis (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Error 19*

Sorted it out by formating the disk in linux. I think everything kind of works now (not sure about the network configuration, will still have to check that out), though the installer had this weird wall of text constantly glossing over the setup graphics, which was pretty annoying, since after a few seconds i couldn't see anything. 

Anyway, thank you very much for the help, though i will probably need lots of it in the future .


----------

